# Plattfische Haut abziehen???



## Patzak (18. Oktober 2007)

Habe vor längerer zeit mal gesehen das man Plattfischen Filitiert hat bzw. sie so gelassen nur die Haut entfert hat.

Aber wie?#q

wer weiß was!!!|supergri

MfG
Patzak


----------



## Jirko (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

hallo patzak #h

die haut der augenseite kurz hinter´m kopf am übergang zum rückgrat mit nem messer quer einritzen... und dann mit nem spitzen messer leicht lösen um die haut gen schwanz hinz abzuziehen... vorher den flossensaum mit einer schere abschnippeln!... zum abziehen der haut nen trockenes tuch zur hilfe nehmen.

allerdings würde ich nur bei größeren exemplaren die haut der augenseite abziehen, da diese bei kleineren platten äußerst schmackhaft ist patzak! > in diesem fall nur kurz abschuppen...

...und den kopf samt innereien erst nach der enthäutung entfernen! #h


----------



## Meeres_Angler (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

moin da hat jirko 100% recht.
wenn du zum filetieren noch ein video bzw bilder brauchst die gab es ohne ende in vielen 
zeitungen oder in norwegen videos vom heilbutt aber das kann man aus unsere durchaus übertragen.  
guck mal hier:

http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/geraete-tipps/butt-filet/butt-filet.htm

oder

http://www.dorschfestival.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=143&Itemid=88

oder

http://www.norwegen-portal.de/content/view/430/58/

ich hoffe es hilft dir bei den leckren happen.

mfg

meeres_angler


----------



## roterneon (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

moin, 
So ziehen wir die Haut ab. 
Den Plattfisch genommen und mit der Schwanzflosse kurz in kochendes Wasser halten. Dadurch hat sich an der Schwanzflosse die Haut gelöst und man kann die Haut mit einem trockenen Handtuch in richtung Kopf abziehen. Geht relativ einfach .


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

Plattfischen die Haut abziehen...???|bigeyes
Also ehrlich, das ist doch strafbar! Die Haut ist das Beste am ganzen Platten. Schön knusprig...lecker. Wenn mir ein Kellner im Restaurant einen gehäuteten Plattfisch servieren würde, würde ich den zurückgehen lassen und mich auf´s schärfste beschweren! Genauso wie Plattfische filieren - völliger Unsinn! Ein derart Pfannenfreundlicher und einfach zu essender Fisch DARF nicht filiert werden - und schon gar nicht gehäutet!!!
Aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache...|uhoh:

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Jirko (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

nabend brassenwürger #h

hast du die haut von größeren schollen bzw. flundern schon einmal gegessen? also ne offenbahrung ist das nicht... für mein dafürhalten... aber über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich  #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*



Jirko schrieb:


> nabend brassenwürger #h
> 
> hast du die haut von größeren schollen bzw. flundern schon einmal gegessen? also ne offenbahrung ist das nicht... für mein dafürhalten... aber über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich  #h


 
Ja, habe ich. Köstlich... Wir haben mal in Norge eine Scholle von knapp 10 Pfund gefangen und daheim mit einem Kilo Krabben im Ofen zubereitet. Ich fand die Haut immer noch "göttlich"... 
Aber....
... ist eben Geschmackssache...#c


----------



## Patzak (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

Ich Danke euch schon für die guten Informationen,:m

Nun muß ich aber erst einmal Platte fangen, habe heut erst mein Boot fertig bekommen und war nur ganz kurz noch auf dem Wasser.
Wollte mal schauen ob ich auf der Pelzerhakener bzw. Retiner Sandbank Wattwürmer plümpeln kann, war aber Hochwasser und zu tief zum suchen.

Notfalls kaufe ic mir noch welche und gehe mal schauen ob ich noch ein paar ins Boot bekomme:vik:

DANKE

MFG 
Patzak


----------



## Tonic (2. November 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Plattfischen die Haut abziehen...???|bigeyes
> Also ehrlich, das ist doch strafbar! Die Haut ist das Beste am ganzen Platten. Schön knusprig...lecker. Wenn mir ein Kellner im Restaurant einen gehäuteten Plattfisch servieren würde, würde ich den zurückgehen lassen und mich auf´s schärfste beschweren! Genauso wie Plattfische filieren - völliger Unsinn! Ein derart Pfannenfreundlicher und einfach zu essender Fisch DARF nicht filiert werden - und schon gar nicht gehäutet!!!
> Aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache...|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


 
Genau meine Meinung(als Koch)!#6


----------



## Mantafahrer (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*



Tonic schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung(als Koch)!#6



Schon mal ´ne Seezunge mit Haut gegessen???


----------



## ollidi (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

Ich würde bei einer Platte auch nie die Haut abziehen.
Grundsätzlich nur ausnehmen, den Flossensaum abschneiden, Speck in der Pfanne auslassen und dann die Platte da rein.
Einfach nur lecker, wenn dann die Haut schön knusprig braun ist. #6


----------



## Mantafahrer (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

*Seezungenhaut ist ungenießbar!*

Hier ist eine (verkürzte) fotografische Anleitung zum Abziehen:


----------



## ollidi (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

Das mit der Seezunge ist mir neu. Aber man lernt ja nie aus.
Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich noch nie das Vergnügen hatte, eine Seezunge zu essen.


----------



## Wulli (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

moin

ich ziehe bei Seezungen natürlich immer die Haut ab, da sie nicht mitgegessen werden kann. Ich ziehe sie aber immer von der Schwanzflosse her ab. Wie bereits beschrieben, reicht es, wenn man die Schwanzflosse kurz unter heißes Wasser hält, dann mit einem Tuch oder Kpüchenpapier die Haut Richtung Kopf abziehen. Um so frischer der Fisch, desto schwieriger ist das Abziehen. Mit Schollen würde ich es genauso machen, nur ziehe ich bei Scholle und Flunder die Haut nicht ab, auch nicht bei großen Exemplaren. Bei kliesche ist das auch wieder anders, da mag ich die Haut auch nicht so gerne.

Wulli


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*



Mantafahrer schrieb:


> *Seezungenhaut ist ungenießbar!*
> 
> Hier ist eine (verkürzte) fotografische Anleitung zum Abziehen:


 
hmmm, also ich finde sie absolut köstlich!#c


----------



## Derreimerle (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> hmmm, also ich finde sie absolut köstlich!#c


Da bist du nicht der einzige.. ich mag auch am liebsten die haut#6


----------



## Wulli (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

Da die Seezunge, im Gegensatz zu z.B. Scholle, Flunder, Heilbutt etc. schuppige Haut hat ist sie für mich ungenießbar. Ich kenne auch keinen Feinschmecker, der die Haut bei Seezungen mitisst. Aber wer es mag... bitte.


Wulli


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

Das ist nun mal, wie alles im Leben, absolute Geschmackssache. Ich esse auch die Haut von großen Schleien samt Schuppen und auch Leng- und Lumbfilet wandern mit Schwarte in die Pfanne. Ich esse auch die Flossen von Plattfischen...#6


----------



## Mantafahrer (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

Dazu fällt mir jetzt allerdings nichts mehr ein......#d

Hai- Haut soll ja auch sehr lecker sein.......

Oder Meeräschenfilet mit Schuppen.......:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

Jaja, der "Plattfischwürger"  #h


----------



## JanS (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

Ich esse auch die Haut bei unseren platten freunden sehr gerne mit. Ich liebe es wenn man zu dem saftigen stückchen Fisch noch ein wenig was zum knuspern in den Mund bekommt. Ein wenig Speck in die Pfanne (gerne sehr durchwachsen) dann die mehlierte Platte dazu und schön braun braten lassen. Einfach lecker!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

Und ich ziehe bei meinen gefangenen Platten, egal welcher Art immer die Haut ab und das auf beiden Seiten. 

Das geht mit einer Zange sehr schnell und einfach. Ich habe mir das in Dänemark bei den Dänen abgeschaut. Von den Dänen machen es sehr viele.

Ich mag die Haut einfach nicht.


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

Also in den Fischrestaurants wir die Helle Haut auch fast immer gegessen.
Die dunkle steht bei 50:50.
Ich essse nur die helle Seite der Haut...war ja aber eigentlich nicht die Frage


----------



## Wollebre (28. März 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

die Haut abziehen machen nur Leute die keinen Geschmack haben. Die Haut schützt das schmackhafte Fleisch. Also dran lassen erst beim Essen entfernen.


----------



## dehw07 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

auch ich ziehe bei den platten die dunkle haut runter,selbst die fischer machen es.
selbst in norge konnte ich dies beobachten.auch unser norwegischer freund zieht die dunkle haut ab.
mir hatte auch ein fischer in dänemark gesagt man sollte dies unbedingt machen,da hier (dunkle hautseite)eine ablagerung von umweltgiften vorhanden sind.
gruß 
dehw07-hans-christian#h


----------



## Wollebre (7. April 2008)

*AW: Plattfische Haut abziehen???*

wenn da Umweltgifte unter der Haut sein sollten, hätten die Grünen und andere Berufene schon laut gebrüllt..........


----------

